# Shore Fishing Sandusky Bay



## paulsan1 (Sep 24, 2004)

Thinking about coming up from Cleveland to do some fishing in Sandusky Bay. Where is the best shore access?

Thanks.


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Shoreline park, downtown Sandusky.
Battery park the outter wall.

Behind the police station fishing into the sailing basin.

These three areas are starting to warm up, but remember the weather has not been the warmest and it's somewhat slow.

All these three areas are located downtown Sandusky.

I figure the crappie should start picking up in the next two weeks.

Hope it helps,

JimG


----------



## zero410 (Feb 26, 2010)

well the jackson street pier is right downtown sandusky.drive up and walk about 10 feet and your at the water.or you could go east a little and fish behind damons restaurant.a little farther down behind the police station is another spot.or you could go west and fish off of the old bay bridges.the perch should be heating up there any time.or you could try whites landing also.all these places are easy access also.ive done pretty well fishing the bay bridge or the jackson street pier .


----------



## paulsan1 (Sep 24, 2004)

Thank you for the info, it is much appreciated.


----------



## jb1136 (Sep 29, 2007)

is night fishing allowed? I know the bay bridge is allowed , just curious about the other spots that were mentioned.....


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

jb1136 said:


> is night fishing allowed? I know the bay bridge is allowed , just curious about the other spots that were mentioned.....


 The only place mentioned that isn't is Shoreline Park. Well sort of, it is a park and they have signs up that say the park closes at 10 pm. Every where else is ok. 

I'll throw another spot into the mix. Go onto the ODNR website and look up Pipe Creek Wildlife Area. It is an excellent catfish spot. Also it is good in almost any wind, ( if you look at the area map you'll see how it is set up and know why). It is also an underrated bass spot. Lots of big rocks along the shoreway. 

Late May into June is the best for catfish. June is good for bass.


----------

